# جهاز لكشف تسرب غاز الفريون



## JEBRIL (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الكرام لذي صورة جهاز لكشف تسرب غاز الفريون بالملف المرفق ارجو من لذية معرفة بطريقة عمل الجهاز ان يشرحها ولكم مني جزيل الشكر مقدما.
والسلام عليكم


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (13 أبريل 2006)

*لك ما اردت؟؟*

اخى الفاضل
تحية طيبة 
الجهاز بالملف المرفق لجهاز الكشف على تسب الفريون من النوع المتقدم UV Leak Detector
ويكشف تسرب الفريون عن طريق نوع معين من الصبغة تصدر ضوء الفلورسنت عند سقوط الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية عليها والصبغة متوافقة مع الفريون والزيت اى ليس منها اى ضرر.

وطريقة عمله باختصار كالاتى:
1- يتم وضع مقدار قليل من الصبغة ( العبوه البلاستيك الى اليسار بالصورة )داخل نظام التبريد الذى يحوى شحنة الفريون بواسطة ساعات الشحن والليات .
2- يدار النظام لبضع دقائق .
3- يتم ارتداء النظارة يمين الصورة لحماية الاعين من الاشعة الصادرة من المصباح يتم اضائة المصباح ( فى وسط الصورة )من مصدر 12 فولت(ممكن بطارية السيارة اذا كان الكشف عن تسرب الفريون بالسيارة) او من المحول المرفق مع الجهاز.
4- بالمرور على الاجزاء التى يحتمل وجود تسرب فريون بواسطة المصباح الذى يصدر اشعة فوق البنفسجية فأن الزيت المتسرب ومعة جزء من الصبغة تضئ كضوء الفلورسنت(بلون اصفر بخضرة) ويتم اكتشاف مكان التسرب بسهولة حتى لوكان صغير جدا.


leak Detection System

UV Leak Detector: This system is designed to provide the technician with an accurate diagnostic tool used to detect leaks in A/C units and refrigeration systems. Find leaks fast when you add a small amount of fluorescent dye to the A/C and refrigeration system. The universal dye is compatible with all refrigerants and oils used in these systems. The dye is injected into the AC&R system while under pressure. The dye circulates with the refrigerant's oil and escapes from the system at all leakage points. When the dye is exposed to the UV light from the Leak Sniper™ swivel light, the leak source glows a bright yellow green. Even the smallest leaks are detected with LeakSniper™.
وفى الصورة التالية جهاز الكشف من النوع الحديث.







مع تحياتى...


----------



## أبو سيف (13 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووور اخي على المعلومه المفيده 

ولاحرمنا الله منك


----------



## م.اسامة علي (13 أبريل 2006)

كيف يمكن الحصول علىجهاز الكشف من النوع الحديث علما انه غير متوفر في الاسواق العراقية


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (15 أبريل 2006)

يا باش مهندس / JEBRIL

انتا فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## uae_virus6 (19 أبريل 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (5 مايو 2006)

ممكن سعر الجهاز والماكن بيعة


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (5 مايو 2006)

احمد اسماعيل قال:


> ممكن سعر الجهاز والماكن بيعة[/quohgv[hx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alaa din (5 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## JEBRIL (6 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الف شكر أخي شري كوول علي الرد واعدروني :84: لتاخري في الرد احيانا علي مشاركاتي واسئلتي والسبب هو فقط ظروفي التي لاتجعلني بالقرب من النت في معظم الأحيان ,, ولكن خيرا انشاء الله ,

أخي شري كوول
لقد تحصلت علي كتيب التشغيل :85: لهذا الجهاز وطريقة تشغيله نفس الطريقة التي ذكرت. 
فلقد قمت أخي باحضار مكيف واضفت مقدار عبوة صغيرة من الصبغة الي دورة الغاز بواسطة ساعات الشحن وشغلت المكيف لفترة وقمت بثقب أحد الأنابيب وخرج الغاز وقليل من الزيت ووجهت الية اشعة الجهاز ولكن للااسف لم يتغير اللون بمكان التسريب وعادتا يكون اللون فسفوري تقريبا لان مادة الصبغة اذ لاامست اي شي وتسلط عليها اشعة الجهاز يتغير لونها الي اللون الفسفوري . تم حاولت مرة اخري وشغلت المكيف لمدة ساعتين تقريبا لظمان انتشار الصبغة داخل دورة الغاز وثقبت من جديد وللااسف لم تنعكس الاضاءة المسلطة علي مكان التسريب هذا يعني بان الصبغة لم تنتشر جيدا داخل المنظومة رغم أني أضفت عبوة كاملة كم هو مذكور بكتيب التشغيل والان أني حائر في عدم خروج هذه الصبغة من مكان التسريب ؟؟ فل لك أخي شري كوول تفسير لهذه الحالة. 
ومائة الف شكرا مقدما لك :13: ,,
والسلام عليكم ,,


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (7 مايو 2006)

*ah19841984************

:68:  :67: :32: :80: :3:


شرى كوول 2 قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> تحية طيبة
> الجهاز بالملف المرفق لجهاز الكشف على تسب الفريون من النوع المتقدم UV Leak Detector
> ويكشف تسرب الفريون عن طريق نوع معين من الصبغة تصدر ضوء الفلورسنت عند سقوط الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية عليها والصبغة متوافقة مع الفريون والزيت اى ليس منها اى ضرر.
> ...


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (7 مايو 2006)

سعر والماكن البيع في العراق


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (7 مايو 2006)

سعر والماكن البيع في العراق


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (2 يوليو 2006)

ممكن سعرة الجهاز


----------



## maria (2 يوليو 2006)

إذا في بالامكان شرح عن هذا الغاز و استعمالاته حيث أعرف فقط أن هذا الغاز غاز عازل غير عضوي


----------



## jokerseen (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات عن *جهاز لكشف تسرب غاز الفريون*


----------



## assad_dea (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*اريد محاضرات تكييف وتبريد رجااءا*

اخوكم مرحلة ثانية واريد معلومات ومحااضرات عن التبريد والتكيف ااخيكم وخصوصا االفلود والثرمو داينمك


----------



## النافورة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

منوووووووووووووور شكرا


----------



## ahmedff (16 أبريل 2011)

*Automatic REFRIGERANT leak detection system*

الاخوة الكرام 
من لديه فكرة عن الموضوع اعلاه ارجو ان يفيدنا وله الشكر
الاخ المهندس الكويتي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ابو وريف (6 فبراير 2012)

كبف تعرف ان السياره كان فيها فريون امريكي وانته تريد تعبيتها


----------



## احمدالشال (8 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## فرزدق احمد (2 أغسطس 2012)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2015)

الرجاء من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى منتدى التكييف و التبريد


----------

